# October Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!*
Post a picture of your golden with kids.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post or have already won this year. We love to see everyone's pic of their golden with children.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, October 28th. Please, one entry per membership.
 
Jenagro has provided a cute example picture.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice theme! Here's a photo I took of my kid (14 years old at the time) with Duster, the day after he came home.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's our little Honey the day after she came home, in the arms of our grand daughter .


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The October photo contest is open. 

Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!
Post a picture of your golden with kids.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

This is going to be a fun theme


----------



## Jenagro (Jan 26, 2014)

Let's see all those great pictures of your goldens with their kiddos!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Dory with her besties.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar and the grandkids.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This picture was published in GRNews several years ago.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is such a cute theme, Goldens with Kids. All the pics are great so far.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Our granddaughter Asher with Lexx and Ledger (who is getting hugged).


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My niece when she was about 12. With Pennie and Tiger, both long since passed. Taken about 18 years ago. My niece now has 2 of her own goldens.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's Luna with my granddaughter last year :--heart:


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> *Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!*
> Post a picture of your golden with kids.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post or have already won this year. We love to see everyone's pic of their golden with children.
> ...


----------



## Le Master (Oct 25, 2017)

Teaching my niece how to read.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a pic of your Golden with Kids.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Our first granddaughter with Ginger, Christmas Day 3 years ago. Granddaughter was about 11 months old.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I knew our pups were cuties but these kids are all adorable ?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not eligible, but.....


My grand daughter telling Neeko about Santa...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

kids and goldens are so cute!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was love from the start. Thinking about the bond between Robbie and my son still gives me goosebumps and happy tears.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This one always makes me laugh so I had to share it. Branch seems to think that he's a puppy so he does basically everything that Bryn does lol Including carrying sticks in his mouth, sitting in a kennel, and drinking out of the dogs water bowl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am really enjoying all these pictures. Our first grandbaby is due in February and I hope she and Rukie are best buds.



mylissyk said:


> It was love from the start. Thinking about the bond between Robbie and my son still gives me goosebumps and happy tears.


I think having a strong bond with a dog is a priceless balm during the difficult teenage years.
Thanks to all who have shared pictures.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! look at all the great pics of 'Goldens with Kids.'


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Monday, hope we get more photos in this month's contest, Goldens with Kids.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

October Photo Contest
Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!
Post a picture of your golden with kids.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post or have already won this year. We love to see everyone's pic of their golden with children.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, October 28th. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for more pics of goldens with kids.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

They all are very nice pics, love them all!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance and my daughter Caitlyn 13 years ago. We had just adopted him about a month or two before. I would give anything to go back and do it all over again...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

kwhit said:


> Chance and my daughter Caitlyn 13 years ago. We had just adopted him about a month or two before. I would give anything to go back and do it all over again...


That's a lovely photo, they both look so happy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These pics are so adorable, do you have one too share?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> These pics are so adorable, do you have one too share?


hope we get more entries this weekend.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My boy Leo and my kids in 1999.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All GREAT pictures, this is a fun theme this month. 
Really enjoying all the pictures of everyone's Goldens with your kids.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Just a reminder.....Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!*
Post a picture of your golden with kids.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post or have already won this year. We love to see everyone's pic of their golden with children.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, October 28th. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

One of my students - back when I was a teacher (now retired!) - with one my my puppies. I love how they both look so happy  Not an eligible entry. Winning the photo contest in January is a bummer - you have to wait a whole year to really "enter" again!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fourlakes said:


> One of my students - back when I was a teacher (now retired!) - with one my my puppies. I love how they both look so happy  Not an eligible entry. Winning the photo contest in January is a bummer - you have to wait a whole year to really "enter" again!


Lovely photo, that puppy is so chunky and gorgeous!.


----------



## alijonesy (Dec 22, 2016)

Goldens make great pillows.:--heart:


----------



## Lexa (Dec 12, 2017)

My daughter and Daisy bonding
??❤??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is precious, not sure who is cuter, your curly headed little girl or Daisy. 




Lexa said:


> My daughter and Daisy bonding
> ??❤??


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Every picture is so cute!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok....goldens with kids!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Where do you get one of those kid things?? Seamus wants one of his own but I told him his Mommy and Daddy are too old


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

danoon58 said:


> Where do you get one of those kid things?? Seamus wants one of his own but I told him his Mommy and Daddy are too old


Babysitting! ;-)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

danoon58 said:


> Where do you get one of those kid things?? Seamus wants one of his own but I told him his Mommy and Daddy are too old



We told Honey the same thing. Fortunately, our grand daughter fits the bill and it was love at first site!


There's still time to enter your pic of Goldens with kids.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loving all the pics!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

danoon58 said:


> Where do you get one of those kid things?? Seamus wants one of his own but I told him his Mommy and Daddy are too old


Just go to a playground. Trust me, he'll be surrounded by kids  . And best of all they go home with their parents when they're done playing with Seamus


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*October Photo Contest* *Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!*
Post a picture of your golden with kids.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post or have already won this year. We love to see everyone's pic of their golden with children.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, October 28th. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*October Photo Contest** theme is Goldens with kids!*
Post a picture of your golden with kids.

 Entries will be accepted until Sunday, October 28th. Please, one entry per membership.


There's still time to enter....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Grandson Zack with Hunter


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Hard to pick! But I like this one because it shows how April (the golden) liked to watch over my son Grant when he was an infant-he was even kicking his legs around and hitting her face, but she insisted upon keeping her head there! He is now 2 and they play together very well!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness, how cute are these photos?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

There was a time we just didn't know if this would ever happen. Duke is our boy. We got him when our oldest son was 16 so he would have his own hunting dog. My youngest at the time was 12. He is professionally trained, but a little high strung and had never been around a little kid. Well my oldest had a little boy of his own and Duke didn't know what to think of it for a while. When they would come to visit we would put Duke in his room just to be safe. Well look at them now!!! This was about a year ago. Now they can't be separated.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So this is our newest member of the family Giz-Moe. He is just over 6 months old and left us on Sunday to go to the trainers. It was quite an accomplishment for our Grandson to get him to heal and sit. He thinks he trains him too. (He can if Pop-Pop is watching very close by) :wink2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminder, the contest closes on Sunday, October 28th. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only a few days left to enter, contest closes Sunday, October 28th.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

Our niece has started to gain some respect from Autumn who now listens to her a bit. It's cute when they interact.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> Only a few days left to enter, contest closes Sunday, October 28th.



just a reminder!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a reminder. This contest closes tomorrow, so if you have a picture to enter, please do so.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close tomorrow morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to submit a picture in the October Photo Contest-



> Jenagro has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens with kids!
> Post a picture of your golden with kids.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post or have already won this year. We love to see everyone's pic of their golden with children.
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm closing this thread, the voting poll thread will be ready shortly.


----------

